# Hammers Colbalt Blue Lobster



## Jweyer24 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Finally got my tank set and it is thriving. However I was thinking of adding a Hammers cobalt blue lobster to my tank mates. Any thoughts, feelings or suggestions?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

What size is you tank? They need a bigger tank than you'd think. They also like to snack on fish when they can grab them so are not suitable to be kept with many types of fish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree.It all depends on what size the tank is,and if you would mind him snacking on some of the fish.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Agreed. I was going to say the same.

They need large tanks (20g being the_ absolute minimum_) and will eat anything they can snag. Very territorial!

(Some fish are _o.k._ with them, but you always run the risk of them still getting eaten if you have an over-zealous lobster...even if it's fine for months or years, one day it may just start grabbing fish... or chasing them which causes the fish stress.) They are mainly nocturnal (while most fish are not), so he may snag fish while they are resting.

People who have success keeping one in with a community tank have reported having large tanks with multiple hiding places for the fish.

Try looking up Dwarf Crayfish. They will still eat very small fish like Neons if they can catch them, but shouldn't be a problem with larger fish. (I've never had one, but have heard of them, so I would suggest reading up on them first - just in case they are not a good idea either.) Just thought it may be a possible substitute.


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a blue lobster in my 125g along with bala's, blood parrots, and pleco's. I can't speak for all, but mine is hte most dosile thing on hte planet. He free roams around the bottom. He's not agressive at all. I actually had my pleco laying partially on top of him in the corner for a couple hours and he never batted an eye. I keep him well fed though, so as long as he's not hungry he's not even thinking about attacking other fish.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

A well fed lobster in a large tank with larger faster fish, nasomi has the right setup for it to have the best chances.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

They are really cool looking! I'd _love_ to have one or two, but don't have the right set up. (I like the white ones and orange ones too!)


----------

